# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  Boeing Phantom Eye, military fixed-wing drone, The Boeing Company, Chicago, Illinois, USA

## Airicist

Developer -  The Boeing Company

Home page - boeing.com/defense/phantom-eye

Boeing Phantom Eye on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

The Phantom Eye: The Eye in the Sky

Published on Jun 4, 2012




> Boeing's Phantom Eye is an unmanned airborne vehicle (UAV) that serves as an eye in the sky for surveillance, disaster relief, search and rescue, and a multitude of other uses. Program manager Drew Mallow talks about the innovations that made it possible.

----------


## Airicist

Boeing Phantom Eye's First Flight

Published on Jun 5, 2012




> Boeing's unmanned aircraft, Phantom Eye, completed its first take off and landing June 1. The autonomous aircraft, with its 150-foot wingspan and powered by energy-efficient liquid hydrogen, lifted off its launch cart and climbed to an altitude of 4,080 feet into the desert sky above Edwards Air Force Base, Calif.

----------


## Airicist

Boeing Phantom Eye readies for return to flight: Completes taxi tests

Published on Feb 12, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Boeing's Phantom Eye Flies Again

Published on Feb 27, 2013




> See Boeing's Phantom Eye, the liquid-hydrogen powered unmanned airborne system, take to the skies for its second flight at NASA's Dryden Flight Research Center at Edwards Air Force Base, Calif. The flight, which took place on Feb. 25, lasted 66 minutes, reaching an altitude of more than 8,000 feet and a speed of 62 knots.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Boeing Envisions a Future Laser-Carrying Unmanned Aircraft"

by Bill Carey
May 18, 2015

----------

